# atv alternator



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok so I have a 350 Honda rancher and I accidentaly left the key on for some time. The battery is brand new. Does this quad have some sort of charging system or should I take the battery in to get charged.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

born2farm;695247 said:


> Ok so I have a 350 Honda rancher and I accidentaly left the key on for some time. The battery is brand new. Does this quad have some sort of charging system or should I take the battery in to get charged.


Charge is slow with a battery tender.


----------



## kenidaho (Dec 27, 2008)

yes it does have a charging system and will charge. it might be better to trickel charge it gut you can charge itafter you get it started


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks guys I got it to hold a charge now. Put a trickle charger on and started the quad and let it run for 30-45 min. all better now


----------

